# healthy eating



## jvarnell (Oct 26, 2012)

I am not sure if this is a good place to ask this question but here I go.  I am at the Sacramento airport and went by a place that is called Healthy eating.  This in it self is not odd but there were only carbs in the place nothing but carbs.  HOW IS THIS HEALTHY!!!!  For one thing carbs are converted in to Glycogen in your body (your pancreas tells your liver to make lipids which clestrol is one of and fat storage.  If there is enough fats in the food intake your body dosent make as much.

Our bodys were built to need everything not just Carbs or just protine.

So why is it healthy to eat all grain (carbs) and nothing else?  And this is just a start of my conterain views of what is being tought in med school.


----------



## crono782 (Oct 26, 2012)

Healthy eating is just as diverse as politics. I've actually heard some people remark how any meat or any fat are deathly bad for you, so all they do is eat carbs and veggies. Awful stuff. I think Atkins is just as bad. I was on Paleo for a good while and I did feel great and lost a good amount of body fat, but I just couldn't keep it up. It's just too extreme for my taste. I love to eat too much.

Maybe they actually still think that the food pyramid is correct, hah.


----------



## widows son (Oct 26, 2012)

I took nutrition and health science in culinary school. Grains aren't necessarily good for you because of the gluten content. We as humans haven't evolved yet to process gluten. We've been eating meat longer than grains, only in the last 10,000 years at the dawn of the agricultural revolution have we been eating grains as opposed to the 100,000 years we've been eating meat. Generally carbs in the form of grains and carbs that grow underground aren't the best for you, although grains have a substantial amount of nutrition, in most case the gluten prevent the full absorption on the nutrients. If you sprout grains, the nutrition become tenfold and the gluten get broken down making better for absorption. My diet consists of protein and lots of green vegetables, eating raw vegetables first to promote good diegestion as there are numerous enzymes in raw vegetables. I do eat carbs but only 2oz per serving, and it's in the form of vegetable that have carbs. I don't eat bread ( my Italian nonna hates that) as the carbs in bread are complex and don't break down properly due to the gluten and other preservatives in our flour. There are many ways to eat healthy. Don't be shy to MSG me, I'm not an expert but I've been educated in that field, I could have been a nutritionist instead of a chef, but where's the fun in that?


----------



## widows son (Oct 26, 2012)

A balance diet is the way to go but everyone is different so a food pyramid is just not accurate for the individual, I see it more as a mundane guide than something that has to be rigorously followed, paleo is a great diet but it's tough, same with the vegan diet, too extreme, me likey meat. I can refer some good sources if anyone is interested


----------



## BryanMaloney (Oct 26, 2012)

jvarnell said:


> I am not sure if this is a good place to ask this question but here I go.  I am at the Sacramento airport and went by a place that is called Healthy eating.  This in it self is not odd but there were only carbs in the place nothing but carbs.  HOW IS THIS HEALTHY!




It's not. Sugar-laden breakfast cereals are advertised as "healthy", too. There is actually no legal definition of "healthy".


----------



## BryanMaloney (Oct 26, 2012)

widows son said:


> I took nutrition and health science in culinary school. Grains aren't necessarily good for you because of the gluten content. We as humans haven't evolved yet to process gluten.


 
That's like claiming humans can't digest lactose. Some can, some can't.



> I don't eat bread ( my Italian nonna hates that) as the carbs in bread are complex and don't break down properly due to the gluten and other preservatives in our flour. There are many ways to eat healthy. Don't be shy to MSG me, I'm not an expert but I've been educated in that field, I could have been a nutritionist instead of a chef, but where's the fun in that?



Nutritionists advocate complex carbohydrates over simple carbohydrates, actually. The problem is when one has too much or one has a defective digestive system.


----------



## widows son (Oct 26, 2012)

Actually gluten can't be broken down easily by the digestive tract, which is why we have celiac and crones. Humans aren't designed to drink milk past the weaning stage. Think about it. What other creature consumes another creatures milk? Milk if for infant mammals, thats it. Dairy is unnatural to the human digestion system. This is why we see kids noses running all the time, they cant process it in their still developing bodies  We've only been consuming milk and dairy for a few thousand years, not enough time to evolve to process it, as I've mentioned above about grains. It take approx 100 - 50,000 years for one genome to evolve. The appropriate comment would be some humans have a higher tolerance to
Lactose than others and a lot of it has to do with  culture. Middle easterners have a lower tolerance because their culture doesn't consume dairy  whereas Europeans have a higher tolerance and can process it, due to it being in their diet, but still has adverse effect on the immune system. And you are right about the complex/ simple carbs, I
mistakenly wrote that. Man made carbs are simply bad for your system, the problem is the effects are slow to emerge as with dairy and the problems don't get noticed until later in life due to this slow process. This is because of human manufacturing processes and the inability to process them ourselves. I haven't had dairy in my diet for about 5 years, with a handful of exception( cheese is my vice but can't eat it due to my intolerance) same with man made carbs. I haven't had to visit a doctor in 4 years and have maintained a steady weight of 185 lbs with 7% body fat. I rigorously exercise, and eat healthy about 95% of the time.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 26, 2012)

All and all I can tell you that Widows Son is correct. With my kidneys I can no longer break down gluten or proteins for that matter. I am a cheese freak. Now dairy is off the table.  Jvarnell this is not a bad time to bring this up at all. I didn't understand proper nutrition and have done a lot of damage to my body. That and exposure to depleted uranium in Desert Storm. I think this is a great topic. We need to learn to develop great recipes that people will want to eat that are nutritious. We ain't getting any younger.


----------



## crono782 (Oct 26, 2012)

@CajunTinMan
Did you try any of those cheese substitutes?


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh I am sorry I forgot to tell you. I did find the American sandwich cheese that even my wife can barely tell the difference. Thanx


----------



## widows son (Oct 26, 2012)

It's funny because we have this info at our fingertips but people are still getting sick. In our age of information and technology this shouldn't be the case


----------



## widows son (Oct 26, 2012)

Cajun, may I ask how were you exposed to depleted uranium in desert storm?


----------



## JJones (Oct 26, 2012)

BryanMaloney said:


> It's not. Sugar-laden breakfast cereals are advertised as "healthy", too. There is actually no legal definition of "healthy".



"Healthy" means it probably won't kill you soon after you eat it.  McDonalds is "healthy".


----------



## widows son (Oct 26, 2012)

In Canada a legislation past where chocolate bars and chips aren't allowed to be sold in vending machines in elementary and high schools. I think this is a good initiative to promote good health in young kids


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 27, 2012)

Depleted uranium was used in armor penetrating rounds. It was in the sand, in the air, everywhere.


----------



## widows son (Oct 27, 2012)

Goodness, we're they aware of the effects?


----------



## JJones (Oct 27, 2012)

widows son said:


> Goodness, we're they aware of the effects?



Pretty sure they were/are...I mean it's uranium.  Don't they still use it?



> In Canada a legislation past where chocolate bars and chips aren't allowed to be sold in vending machines in elementary and high schools. I think this is a good initiative to promote good health in young kids



This reminded me of when I was in Jr. High we had this soda that was called Surge.  It had more sugar and caffeine than Mountain Dew and kids were drinking like five or six of them during their lunch period.  You can imagine the results and they quickly stopped selling it in a lot of schools.


----------



## widows son (Oct 27, 2012)

I bet. It's no different than a drug, they get so wired that their brains can't focus and then they crash from the caffeine and can't focus even more because they're mentally tired. The same went with our cafeteria, everything was greasy and deep fried, the only thing they sold that wasn't was fruit, and it was a small basket next to the cashier lol. But also I forgot to include that in the legislation they also limited the number of cola drinks in the vending machines, having juice, and water, and only 2 options of cola.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 27, 2012)

Surge cola. All the sugar and twice the caffeine. Lol I remember them.


----------



## widows son (Oct 27, 2012)

Monster and red bull are bad too. Even more stimulants that shock the system.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 27, 2012)

Yeah they still use DU. Its a funny thing. The VA say "yes you were exposed to DU" and "DU does cause kidney failure" but "this exposure is not responsible for any of the kidney failures". It's basically like telling your wife:" Yes you caught me naked in bed with that woman but I promise we were not having sex".


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 27, 2012)

Look how long it took before they admitted that Agent Orange wasn't good for you.  :32:


----------



## widows son (Nov 1, 2012)

Or aspartame


----------



## jvarnell (Nov 1, 2012)

JJones said:


> "Healthy" means it probably won't kill you soon after you eat it. McDonalds is "healthy".


There is not any thing that McDonalds does that will kill you it is the extra carbs you order your self.  In the movie supersize me the guy just added more carbs.  A lady made a movie right after that that the media did not say any thing about but exlcuded all carbs from her order and lost 20 lbs in a month and reduced her cholesterol by 45 points.   So it is not the place and how they cook it but what you order and your knolage about food.   The mayo clinic has a high fat diet that they are treating epileptic kids with and stoping seasures.  The start of the study was when they were testing levels of fat in pregent women's diet.  The women of the study started sueing them because ther kids were being born epileptic.  It looks like Lipeds of all type grease the old brain cells.

Just order a ballanced meal at McDonalds like big Mac no fries and un sweet tea and you will loose weight.


----------



## jvarnell (Nov 1, 2012)

It is funny how we all have what we think causes a health problem but it is really a imbalance of things and not any individual. All thinks are bad for us if we only eat that one bad thing.  If you eat only leatus you will not have all the vitemums in your system you need and can die.  SO should we ban leatus?  No we should eat some thing with proten and carb's also.....I think the perimod is wrong it should be a food cylinder not by weght of the food but by calories.


----------



## widows son (Nov 1, 2012)

While you are right on many points bro. Varnell, I  think your forgetting what is in the ingredients in the burgers, fries, etc. the burgers are "100% beef" which is a lie. More than half of the burger is bread crumbs or a similar filler, the beef is old dairy cows that have been milked to no end. They're old and stressed, and stress poisons the meat due to hormones and chemicals in the brain that goes along with stress which in turn ends up in the meat, plus the added hormones etc! The fries are a mixture of turnip, rutabaga, and potato, and chlorine to keep them a yellow white.  Then they are boiled mashed and put through a press in the shape of a fry, pre fried and flash frozen. I know this because I went to culinary school with a guy who became a corporate chef for McDonald's Canada. I'm not a doctor, but I learned a few things about food science and health in my nutrition and food theory in culinary school. My advice is stay away from fast food. Documentaries can be made to prove or disprove, but the fact remains is that they are bad for you. In moderation its not as bad, but we live in a fast paced world where nobody has time for anything. If you don't eat fast food for a month you will lose weight


----------



## crono782 (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm a big fan of the documentary "Fat Head" http://www.fathead-movie.com/
Pretty much about a guy who (smartly) eats fast food and ends up losing weight and being healthier. Also lots of facts and debunking a lot of Super Size Me.


----------



## widows son (Nov 1, 2012)

I've heard of that one. I'll check it out. One thing I forgot to mention is that the preservatives are 50% of the battle when it comes to fast food. We literally are becoming a salami, with all the salt, sugar and other chemicals that allows these food items to last long and enhance the taste. MSG for example has no taste. It's a chemical that acts on taste buds which sends a signal to your brain saying " yum! More please!"


----------



## jvarnell (Nov 1, 2012)

widows son said:


> While you are right on many points bro. Varnell, I think your forgetting what is in the ingredients in the burgers, fries, etc. the burgers are "100% beef" which is a lie. More than half of the burger is bread crumbs or a similar filler, the beef is old dairy cows that have been milked to no end. They're old and stressed, and stress poisons the meat due to hormones and chemicals in the brain that goes along with stress which in turn ends up in the meat, plus the added hormones etc! The fries are a mixture of turnip, rutabaga, and potato, and chlorine to keep them a yellow white. Then they are boiled mashed and put through a press in the shape of a fry, pre fried and flash frozen. I know this because I went to culinary school with a guy who became a corporate chef for McDonald's Canada. I'm not a doctor, but I learned a few things about food science and health in my nutrition and food theory in culinary school. My advice is stay away from fast food. Documentaries can be made to prove or disprove, but the fact remains is that they are bad for you. In moderation its not as bad, but we live in a fast paced world where nobody has time for anything. If you don't eat fast food for a month you will lose weight



I have been to alot of the feed lots in Pamapa TX where Mcdonalds get there meat from and have sean no storids but antiboitcs are very nessory if you don't want to die.  The feed is mostly grains like sorgum and waist corn procucts after removing the oil and sugers.  Fast food in it self is not bad it is chousing which of the food to eat. if a carret is sitting next to a beef paty they don't take on each others characteristics.  Frozen foods just loose a little of the good stuff that is in them but not everything.  To me it all comes down to the calories.  protein and fat calories are more per ounce than calories of carbs and when we eat we see all calories by volume not volume/type.


----------



## widows son (Nov 1, 2012)

Right but animals and vegetable have natural nutrients which get destroyed during manufacturing so we create a synthetic nutrient to replace them, and this is very true in wheat flours, and other man made foods. It's is true that a moderate diet is the key. Fast food can be included in this, and like you said bro. Varnell choosing what you eat from those establishments is the best way. But we need to remember that these places aren't interested in health, but profit. I find it interesting that a value meal, that includes a burger fries and a drink is much cheaper than a salad from the same place. also carbs are important but not key. I think it comes down to digestion. If you eat foods that are hard to digest as opposed to one that are easy, you can consume them as much as you want. Raw or cooked vegetables can accumulate the calories but they are so easy to process and digest. Carbs especially man made carbs are much harder to digest and can actually stay in your digestive tract for days. Have you ever made glue in elementary school with water and white bread? Imagine what it's doing in your gut!  Meat also can be an issue too. Red meat can do the same damage as man made carbs if too much is in the diet. We are omnivores, and can eat a lot of different foods but we need to be aware of the risks of bio amplification ad manufacturing with preservatives and other chemicals from farming and raising animals for consumption to harvesting and processing for the markets. It's odd that vegetables seem to be the only things that can be consumed without any sort of moderation and not have dire repercussions. But even now we use harsh pesticides and bio engineered seeds that have side effects on our health.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Nov 3, 2012)

jvarnell said:


> There is not any thing that McDonalds does that will kill you it is the extra carbs you order your self.  In the movie supersize me the guy just added more carbs.  A lady made a movie right after that that the media did not say any thing about but exlcuded all carbs from her order and lost 20 lbs in a month and reduced her cholesterol by 45 points.   So it is not the place and how they cook it



That's incorrect. By simple coincidence, a large proportion of "carbs" at McDonald's are deep fat fried. A baked potato (without the fat-laden toppings) is not some evil device that will kill you.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Nov 3, 2012)

widows son said:


> Right but animals and vegetable have natural nutrients which get destroyed during manufacturing so we create a synthetic nutrient to replace them, and this is very true in wheat flours, and other man made foods. It's is true that a moderate diet is the key. Fast food can be included in this, and like you said bro. Varnell choosing what you eat from those establishments is the best way. But we need to remember that these places aren't interested in health, but profit. I find it interesting that a value meal, that includes a burger fries and a drink is much cheaper than a salad from the same place.


 
It's not interesting. Frozen meat and white bread keep and ship very well. Fresher salad ingredients do not. Thus, there is more spoilage and higher cost to McDonald's to provide salads.



> also carbs are important but not key. I think it comes down to digestion. If you eat foods that are hard to digest as opposed to one that are easy, you can consume them as much as you want. Raw or cooked vegetables can accumulate the calories but they are so easy to process and digest. Carbs especially man made carbs are much harder to digest and can actually stay in your digestive tract for days.


 
Hello, I'm a biologist. That's a load of nonsense. Vegetables digest SLOWLY, especially raw vegetables. Indeed, a high-vegetable meal probably won't digest before it's expelled through natural means. "Carbs" digest VERY QUICKLY, ESPECIALLY "man made carbs". What is the fastest possible thing to digest? SUGAR! Sugar is the fundamental "carb", from which all other "carbs" are built. Starch, the next "carb" that everyone talks about, also digests extremely quickly, faster than proteins, faster than fats. The order of digestion speed for the three macro-nutrients is carbs are fastest, fats next, proteins slowest. However, this is changed if the nutrients are locked up in intact cells, especially if they are plant cells, with their cellulose (fiber) walls. This slows digestion significantly.

Next, the utter rubbish that food stays in the gut for "days" (or even longer) is a silly old wives' tale that needs to be banished from the common consciousness. It has been well-determined that this does not happen. It doesn't matter how many times my ignorant mother-in-law repeats the nonsense, it's still nonsense.

"Carbs" are not bad, it's OVERLOADING on them that is bad. The reason that vegetables are almost never bad for you is because they contain a mixture of carbohydrates and proteins (mostly carbohydrates--the primary macronutrient in vegetables is "carbs"), but those "carbs" are locked up within cellulose, methylcellulose, hemimethylcellulose, etc., which means we get a feeling of fullness without overloading and our bodies properly digest them (usually--unless you do something silly like eat a pound of cabbage at one sitting).


----------



## widows son (Nov 3, 2012)

I never said they didn't process slowly, I said they are easy to brake down, or process. I also never said that carbs didn't digest fast. When I said digestion was key, I meant how easy it is to digest not digestion time. digestive.niddk.nih.gov/.../diverticulosis. I think that will explain your old wives take away.  Also tell that to my uncle who has has a few colonoscopies and the doctor pointed out to him the spots where decayed food has stuck to his colon.  Your points are bang on though, however most fast food places that serve salad have a low food cost to begin with, so salad won't really make a difference in their overall cost, unless nobody buys it and it all goes to waste but I don't think that's the case. Also McDonalds and other fast food places that serve salad get it for much cheaper, and this is especially true with McDonalds as they have shares in farms that grow and raise their products. They aren't losing anymore money than they would with their other products.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Nov 4, 2012)

What specific survey data do you have to demonstrate that people who go to McDonald's prefer salad vs. fried stuff? I'd love to see those numbers. You sound just like the conspiracy theorists who attack Freemasons.


----------



## widows son (Nov 4, 2012)

The fact that McDonald's serves salad proves that there is a demand for it, also it's a step towards healthier options for people who don't wanna eat deep fried crap. Do not ever call me a conspiracy theorist, EVER, I'm the furthest from one, I look for facts even if it means going against the norm, that's not being a conspiracist, that's being intuitive.  You may be a biologist and know how the building blocks of
Life etc work, but what makes you an expert on nutrition? Have you ever learned about nutrition in biology? I have at least been taught by professors and chefs on the subject.  What have I said that points to a conspiracy? Mentioning that people like healthier options? Ya the NWO secretly wants people to e healthy. Makes a lot of sense.


----------



## widows son (Nov 5, 2012)

Bro. Varnell, another good way to have a balanced diet is to avoid eating calorie rich foods late at night. I personally don't eat at night  at all because I can't sleep after, even if it is something healthier.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Nov 5, 2012)

widows son said:


> The fact that McDonald's serves salad proves that there is a demand for it, also it's a step towards healthier options for people who don't wanna eat deep fried crap. Do not ever call me a conspiracy theorist, EVER



I'll call you a conspiracy theorist as long as you write things like this:



> Also McDonalds and other fast food places that serve salad get it for much cheaper, and this is especially true with McDonalds as they have shares in farms that grow and raise their products. They aren't losing anymore money than they would with their other products.




That's 100% conspiracy theory, right there.


----------



## jvarnell (Nov 5, 2012)

BryanMaloney said:


> What specific survey data do you have to demonstrate that people who go to McDonald's prefer salad vs. fried stuff? I'd love to see those numbers. You sound just like the conspiracy theorists who attack Freemasons.



Actually it is not the fact that it is fried food it is what food that is being fried.  The act of frieing food adds very little calories but that is what people focuse on.  It is the colaries!  The food police did a study that said people that eat freid foods get fatter faster.  But they did not look at what food were being fried.  If the study that was done a long time ago that was published in JAMA would have included we would be talking about pototatos now and not frying.


And don't get me started on the studies that were published about hydernation of oil's and what the inputs were.  All studies you have to look at the inputs as much as the conclution. 


Sorry for going off on other subjects but when I started this I was focused why a place was called healthy but all they had was Carbs.


----------



## jvarnell (Nov 5, 2012)

BryanMaloney said:


> That's incorrect. By simple coincidence, a large proportion of "carbs" at McDonald's are deep fat fried. A baked potato (without the fat-laden toppings) is not some evil device that will kill you.




Please find for me something that show by frying something that it's chemical compastion change?  a backed potato of the same wait as a hand full of non-battered fries.  Has the same calory content and effects your body the same way.  That is why some restrants talk about oil poched food.  it is fried but peoples minds don't call it bad.


----------



## crono782 (Nov 5, 2012)

BryanMaloney said:


> What specific survey data do you have to demonstrate that people who go to McDonald's prefer salad vs. fried stuff? I'd love to see those numbers. You sound just like the conspiracy theorists who attack Freemasons.



"And every day, McDonald's moves a lot more double cheeseburgers than either salads or the new Premium Chicken Sandwich — most versions of the sandwich have more calories and more sodium than a double cheeseburger. Richard Adams, a former McDonald's executive who now works as a consultant for franchisees, says the average store sells roughly 50 salads a day and 50 to 60 Premium Chicken Sandwiches, compared with 300 to 400 double cheeseburgers from the Dollar Menu."
http://www.nytimes.com/2006/04/19/business/19mcdonalds.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0
Not exactly "hard numbers", but I"m sure NYT got them from somewhere reputable. lol

Mickey D's is certainly a major shareholder in several farming industries that output vegetables, meats, and potatoes. Whether that puts them on a "uneven level" in regards to price as compared to other restaurants or their other menu offerings, who knows. I can buy a rabbit food salad for a buck the same as I pay for a hamburger there. Beyond that, my stomach takes over for my brain.


----------



## widows son (Nov 5, 2012)

Bryan I think your just looking for an argument, what exactly about that is conspiracy? Those are facts. It's public knowledge that McDonald's owns shares in farms. Lettuce is cheap to begin with and if you own or partly own the place where it grows logic should tell you that it would be even cheaper.   Thats not a conspiracy its good business. I'm a chef and know the workings and paperwork that go along with food costs. you haven't answered my question on how it's a conspiracy theory. I don't think you know what a conspiracy is.


----------



## widows son (Nov 5, 2012)

Bro. Varnel you comment on fried foods is bang on. Although roasting, boiling or baking is a better option than frying, frying at a temp of 360 degrees F significantly reduces the amount of oil absorption in the food your cooking, due to the high temp. The one thing we need to look at if frying as well as the points you made are the types of oil used to fry. Vegetable shortening is the basic in most restaurants that aren't a franchise, canola isnt the best for deep frying because when heated to that temp I mentioned it expands and can overflow, which can be dangerous. But bro Varnell you are correct


----------



## widows son (Nov 5, 2012)

What I meant that by that statement is that by owning or partly owning a farm try would get it for a lower cost than of they went from a farm that they don't have shares in.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Nov 5, 2012)

Ok. But I have health issues as you know. And man do I LOVE fried food. What can I batter my food in that is not as unhealthy as white flour and still enjoy the taste. A healthy gravy would be a plus.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Nov 5, 2012)

And commonsense tells you that if I sale a double cheeseburger for a dollar and a healthier chicken sandwich for six dollars. I am gonna sell a lot more cheeseburgers. That doesn't mean there isn't a demand. It means most people have to try to strech a buck.


----------



## widows son (Nov 5, 2012)

You can use rice flour, but there's still gluten, or use gluten free flour. Usually health food stores carry them. Try and avoid Cornstarch  for batters or thickeners. if you want to thicken your gravy use potatoes, it's better than flour and better in taste.


----------



## widows son (Nov 5, 2012)

Just purÃ©e it and strain in through a fine mesh strainer


----------



## widows son (Nov 5, 2012)

All on all though gravy isn't the healthiest thing to begin with lol, but even adding onions carrots, celery, garlic and potatoes to whatever kind of gravy your making, the pulp and starch from the veg, helps to thicken it. I personally don't like flour to thicken because you need to mix it with a fat before adding it to thicken something and thus adds unnecessary fat and the flour takes away from the flavor and can be pasty if not cooked out enough


----------



## CajunTinMan (Nov 5, 2012)

Never thought about using potatoes as a thickner.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Nov 5, 2012)

Down here its kill it, drag it through flour, and fry it in lard.  I wonder why people say Americans are unhealthy?


----------



## widows son (Nov 5, 2012)

Lol. But it's sooo good. I never thought of that either till one day I made a soup and thickened it with flour and my chef busted a nut on me. Never did it again...


----------



## widows son (Nov 6, 2012)

Eat antioxidants, theyre a miracle nutrient. Most berries have them and red wine too, and the health benefits are numerous. Just to put it out there.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Nov 13, 2012)

widows son said:


> Bryan I think your just looking for an argument, what exactly about that is conspiracy? Those are facts. It's public knowledge that McDonald's owns shares in farms. Lettuce is cheap to begin with and if you own or partly own the place where it grows logic should tell you that it would be even cheaper.   Thats not a conspiracy its good business. I'm a chef and know the workings and paperwork that go along with food costs. you haven't answered my question on how it's a conspiracy theory. I don't think you know what a conspiracy is.



Your conspiracy theories sound like conspiracy theories, that's how I know. Everything is for some nefarious, evil reason. There's always some sort of secret, hidden process.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Nov 13, 2012)

widows son said:


> Just purÃ©e it and strain in through a fine mesh strainer



Or if you're really desperate for time, use "instant mashed potatoes"--it's the only thing they're good for.

Another great thickener for bean-based soups is...


...


...


[wait for it]


...


...


BEANS!

Take out some of the fully cooked beans, puree, and return to the soup.


----------



## widows son (Nov 13, 2012)

Again you haven't answered how it's a conspiracy, do you know what a conspiracy is? How exactly is it evil that McDonald's owns shares in farms? Mcdonalds being a publicly traded corporation, and has this info available to to the public. Maybe if you actually looked into something, instead just branding blindly. So enlighten me please, because you still haven't shown how its a conspiracy. And by saying it sounds like a conspiracy, therefore it is, is an ignorant statement.  There's nothing evil or nefarious about McDonald's doing good business. You can be childish and continue to be argumentative because you have not shown or backed up your comments.


----------



## widows son (Nov 13, 2012)

And beans are a good thickener, instant mashed I personally like the real thing for flavor, plus of you dice the potatoes they take no more than 8 mins to cook through


----------



## jvarnell (Nov 25, 2012)

The conspericy is about wheat glutons.  All thing that thicken have a gluton proteans that is why they thicken.  What the problem is with glutons is to much causes the visily in the intestons to be coverd.  If they the visily are covered to often they die.  But all glutons do this not just wheat.  The reason wheat is being villafyed is we eat more wheat gluton than othere.   When i started this thread that is what i was pointing out.  All  of anything is bad for you devercify types of food is good.


----------



## widows son (Nov 25, 2012)

Potatoes don't have gluten, and they are used to thicken. Grain based thickeners are what to watch for. Rye, wheat, barley etc.


----------



## jvarnell (Nov 28, 2012)

widows son said:


> Potatoes don't have gluten, and they are used to thicken. Grain based thickeners are what to watch for. Rye, wheat, barley etc.




I have never used potatoes to thicken but will try it.  My point was that gluton is a protein that has an elastic type of quality.  This protien is also in Oakra and almost everything that is used to thicken.


----------



## crono782 (Nov 28, 2012)

Good article on thickening agents for food.
http://www.edinformatics.com/math_science/science_of_cooking/food_thickening_agents.htm

EDIT: Actually, if you want to get technical, okra's thickening qualities come from acetylated acidic polysaccharide and galaturonic acid that are both released when okra is cut and also present in the natural liquid inside. :drool:


----------



## widows son (Nov 28, 2012)

Potatoes are the healthier choice when thickening. Give it try, the taste is much better too. I find that flour or cornstarch add a pasty taste even after its been cooked out.


----------



## crono782 (Nov 28, 2012)

Indeed. I'd been using cornstarch forever to thicken my crockpot stews, but recently (like last week), I started adding a potato flour roux to thicken it. Tasted WAY better! I'm sure it's quite a bit more unhealthy though.


----------



## widows son (Nov 28, 2012)

Try plain mashed potato, count how many you use in your stew, let them cook in the stew, then remove them ( that why you count them) mash them till really smooth and add back to your stew and let it cook out and thicken. If you have a mixer you can mash them well using the paddle attachment. Salute. Good eats.


----------

